# Richtofen's fursonas.



## WolfNamedCoda (Aug 21, 2017)

every once in a while i'll update this with pictures. I have two fursonas soo.
Richtofen is a striped hyena
Venus is a galaxy demon. (custom species.)





Art by ribbonfemale







Richtofen headshot by lilsamalz (i think? sorry ik i didn't credit correctly lol)






Richtofen headshot by H-E-C-K





feral Richtofen by z-a-d-y


yeah so i'll be editing or posting more pics, thanks for lookin!


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Aug 21, 2017)

Perhaps resizing images would be a good idea because it's just overwhelmingly huge on my screen, but beside that arbitrary issue I see a general theme going and I like it. It doesn't just say "edgy and dark" for it's own sake, there's actual reason to the design and it isn't too flashy about that either.


----------



## WolfNamedCoda (Aug 22, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> Perhaps resizing images would be a good idea because it's just overwhelmingly huge on my screen, but beside that arbitrary issue I see a general theme going and I like it. It doesn't just say "edgy and dark" for it's own sake, there's actual reason to the design and it isn't too flashy about that either.


How do I resize exactly?

And thank you! I've had my doubts of Richtofen's color scheme, but that makes me want to keep it the way it is.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Aug 22, 2017)

WolfNamedCoda said:


> How do I resize exactly?
> 
> And thank you! I've had my doubts of Richtofen's color scheme, but that makes me want to keep it the way it is.



Just any old paint/image program will do. There are settings to rescale the image you provide and then save it.


----------

